# What's your hedgies favorite food?



## Pickles&Sophie (Feb 2, 2009)

Mine love cat food and they used to be big fans of watermelon.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily hasn't had too many treats to try so far, since I've been switching her over to cat food, but she seems to like the two kinds of food she's on right now (Wellness Indoor and Spike's Premium), and she really likes plain cooked chicken and turkey.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Mealies......Lots and lots of mealies. And as kibble goes Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck.


----------



## Katty (Jan 17, 2009)

Sonny would choose crickets over anything anyday, even mealies! They're his favourite.
Other than that though, he hasn't shown a real interest in fruit or any other kind of treat.


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2009)

Truffles used to ONLY eat cat food kibbles and freeze dried mealies (she hated the live ones). 

Then I got the bright idea to wrap some plain sliced turkey around a fatty mealie. Like a pigs-in-a-blanket.

Needless to say we share turkey sandwiches now.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Mealies, lots of mealies. My hedgie would climb on top of the mealie container, trying to get at them. If I let him, he'd dig through the bran and eat all the mealies :lol: So I have to limit him to 3 each time ^_^ And even then, usually when I've done something to make him huff and hiss (like nail cutting, or moving around positions on the couch).

And eggs. He seems to prefer hard boiled over scrambled though. With the scrambled, it takes him longer to finish, but the hard boiled, he'll eat it all quick. Egg white and yolk are all the same to him, totally ignores the strawberries I have with the eggs and just goes for the eggs. He'll only eat the strawberries later on, when he's feeling the munchies again and there's no more eggs.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Mealies here too. 

She likes peach baby food too... and her kibble (preferring the chicken soup for the cat lovers soul over the wellness).


----------



## HenriettaTheHedgie (Mar 22, 2018)

Henrietta's favourite food is boiled chicken. She also loves eggs, sweet potato, carrots and apple sauce. And of course, mealworms


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on a thread before posting on it, this one is from 2009.


----------

